# "My Life as a Turkey" on OETA (PBS) last night.



## DonnaBelle (Nov 17, 2011)

I wonder if anyone got to see that program??

It was fabulous.  I'm posting so if anyone has a DVR recorder or TlVO machine, I hope you can get it or perhaps they'll be showing it a again.

Joe Hutto, naturalist person, hatched out 16 baby wild turkeys and lived with them and imprinted on them as their Mother!!  It was absolutely fasinating stuff!!

Just wanted to let all my animal lover friends see this wonderful animal documentary.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 17, 2011)

No, missed that one.  But thanks for the heads up.   It's like something I saw regarding a man and his geese.  Trying to get them to migrate was interesting as well.  

Have to keep an eye open to see the wild turkeys. 

Also there's a new program with Dr. Pol.  He's a Livestock Vet.  Very interesting character and his way of dealing with livestock.  About time they show how different livestock is from dogs and cats.


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

I didn't see it.  Was his purpose to teach them to be wild and release them?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 17, 2011)

He simply "lived with" them for over a year, until the finally all reverted back to the wild.  He was in North Florida, that area of Florida is populated with wild deer, turkeys, hogs, and is very rural.  Don't think beaches and the coastal stuff.  Totally different area of Florida.  Lots of Oak Hammocks, palmetto and pine trees.  Beautiful country, and wild.

The series is "NATURE"  and the name of the show is "My Life as a Turkey".  Sounds silly, but believe me, you will love it.

DonnaBelle


----------



## greybeard (Nov 18, 2011)

I saw it. Interesting, but parts of it seemed a bit too silly for my taste in nature programs. It did say at the end that the guy was "now living with a flock of geese" so I guess we can expect to see a prologue.


----------

